# I Hate My Teenage Daughter - ugh.



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

Jaimie and Katie both deserve better than this. Watched it for 10 minutes and deleted the season pass - and wanted to not only delete the season pass, I wanted to go get a shovel, dig a hole, and bury the season pass. :nono:

In other words, I thought it was bad and I didn't like it.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I couldnt disagree more. I loved it and set a season pass for it. Can wait for the next episode.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Worst.

Show.

Ever.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm in between. Good enough to watch if nothing else is on or needing recorded at the same time. IOW, take it or leave it...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Much to my surprise, we liked it. It's a bit over-the-top but if you've ever lived with a teenage daughter, it offered some relatable humor and some good lines.

Maybe because the critics have been so hard on it, I didn't expect to enjoy it.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Like it.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

phrelin said:


> Much to my surprise, we liked it. It's a bit over-the-top but if you've ever lived with a teenage daughter, it offered some relatable humor and some good lines.
> 
> Maybe because the critics have been so hard on it, I didn't expect to enjoy it.


I agree. Not to mention the two mom's reminded me of my wife and her best friend lol. My wife liked the show as well. She prefers 2 Broke Girls but said this show was funny as well.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*C'mon people -- channel?* day? time?*

*Pls show network and/or channel name, not just number. Remember, your numbers are different than mine.


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes turned it off after 5 mins. Horrible!!!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The one thing about comedy shows, the popularity depends on a cumulative appeal to the most individualistic thing about humans - what one finds humorous.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I will watch a few more episides to see how it pans out. 

I have seen worse.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Nick said:


> *C'mon people -- channel?* day? time?*
> 
> *Pls show network and/or channel name, not just number. Remember, your numbers are different than mine.


Yeah, I have no idea if they're talking about another fakeality show, a sitcom, drama, daytime soap, or whatever else.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

For the record, the show, a sitcom, premiered Wednesday at 9:30 on Fox. Because it is a rare broadcast net premier in the mid-holiday season ratings doldrums, it has gotten a lot of pre-premier unfavorable notice by critics, which is the reason I was surprised my wife and I both found some honest laughs.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> Yeah, I have no idea if they're talking about another fakeality show, a sitcom, drama, daytime soap, or whatever else.


LMGTFY


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

^^ I don't do blind links.


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

dave29 said:


> LMGTFY


Priceless


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> ^^ I don't do blind links.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> ^^ I don't do blind links.


OK :shrug:


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Coupled with the day, time and network provided above, this is how one should answer such a question ....



> I Hate My Teenage Daughter (TV Series 2011)
> 30 min - Comedy
> 
> A story of two life-long friends who realize their children have turned out to be the same type of unlikable bullies that made high school insufferable.


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1819545/

'Katie' mentioned above is Katie Finneran

'Jaime' mentioned above is Jaime Pressly

Rosa Blasi is also in it.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> This is how one should answer such a question ....
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1819545/
> 
> ...


Why didn't you do that the first time then, instead of taking more time to type out a negative post than it would have taken to do the search?


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> Coupled with the day, time and network provided above, this is how one should answer such a question ....


Hey SayWhat? > SoWhat!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Jaime Pressly? 

I'm in for a SL


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Its not the best new comedy but it wasn't bad....I'll give it a few more episodes (unless it gets cancelled :lol


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

chevyguy559 said:


> Its not the best new comedy but it wasn't bad....I'll give it a few more episodes (unless it gets cancelled :lol


It's on Fox, so when it disappears soon it is supposed to be back in the Spring.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nick said:


> Jaime Pressly?
> 
> I'm in for a SL


Gosh n golly, I hope she plays an erudite trailer trash gum chewer as she did on Earl! I miss Earl, and have set a Season for this if only to marvel over Jaime P.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nick said:


> *C'mon people -- channel?* day? time?*
> 
> *Pls show network and/or channel name, not just number. Remember, your numbers are different than mine.


Yokay, Fox, which in N. CA is 2, and I just set a Series up for it; other info already given.

As to numbering, 2-11 cover the traditional networks, yes? Are other locals up to 99? And everything beyond that would be same nationwide?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Finally getting around to watching a few on-line.



chevyguy559 said:


> Its not the best new comedy but it wasn't bad....I'll give it a few more episodes (unless it gets cancelled :lol


Yeah, not bad, not great.



Laxguy said:


> Gosh n golly, I hope she plays an erudite trailer trash gum chewer as she did on Earl! I miss Earl, and have set a Season for this if only to marvel over Jaime P.


Nope.

But I never realized how much she looks like Faith Ford.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Cancelled ST. Sorry Jaime.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

We're watching it. I'm not sure why, but we chuckle at some of the dialogue.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

yosoyellobo said:


> Like it.


It's so so.


----------

